# 2x72 belt recommendations



## miloramona (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm new to knife making and I have a grinder coming next week and I wanted a recommendation of what kind, grit of belts would be good to start with. Also any vendors that have the best prices or variety.
Thanks


----------



## pkjames (Mar 3, 2016)

the norton R980P is very popular for lower grit, norton norax is very nice for mid - higher grit.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 3, 2016)

USAknifemaker .com has a good tutorial on belt types to get you started


----------



## DSChief (Mar 21, 2016)

AAAbrasives.com

I've bought from them in the past & have been happy W/service. I prefer the Norton Blaze belts 

https://www.aaabrasives.com/product...ed-abrasives/norton-belts/norton-narrow-belts


----------

